# Flags on the 48 Forum



## Greg (Apr 28, 2004)

You may notice the Flags on the 48 forum is no longer here on AlpineZone.com. This is because we've set up a dedicated Flags on the 48 Forum! Stephen and I will be your co-administrators for this new forum and you can find it here:

http://forums.flagsonthe48.org/

*Please note:* Any AlpineZone Forum Member that posted in the original FOT48 forum when it was hosted here had their account transfered over. Your username and password is the same as it is here. Please *log in* and confirm everything works okay. Any AZ member that never posted in the FOT48 forum while it was hosted here will need to *register* on the new FOT48 forum if you would like to participate.

This is the first step in the creation of a dedicated Flags on the 48 Web site! As we head towards the 3rd anniversary of 9/11, we felt this great memorial deserves to exist as it's own entity.

Come join us!

 :flag:


----------

